# Mishty



## Surlysomething (May 2, 2011)

Has anyone heard from her?

She hasn't been on the site since the Tornados struck and she lives in Alabama.

Let us know if she's ok if you've heard from her. Thanks!


----------



## Tania (May 2, 2011)

Nothing on her Facebook over the last few days, either.  I'm hoping her silence is merely due to continuing power outages.


----------



## Surlysomething (May 2, 2011)

Tania said:


> Nothing on her Facebook over the last few days, either.  I'm hoping her silence is merely due to continuing power outages.




I'm glad you have her on FB. Hopefully something pops up.


----------



## imfree (May 2, 2011)

Hi Guys, Twilley, from Atlanta, just came back online tonight, so I'm thinking since Mishty is from a smaller city near Fort Payne, Al., it could be a few days to a week before they get power and tel/ISP's back. Keeping her and others in thought and prayer.


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (May 2, 2011)

I was wondering the same too since she hadn't been around here or Facebook for a few days. Hoping she's safe and know that she's definitely missed!


----------



## Twilley (May 2, 2011)

I'm actually from Huntsville, AL. We're just now getting power back in places, but it may be Wednesday before we're back to full capacity. I hope she's okay.


----------



## imfree (May 3, 2011)

Twilley said:


> I'm actually from Huntsville, AL. We're just now getting power back in places, but it may be Wednesday before we're back to full capacity. I hope she's okay.



Sorry 'bout my geographic error, then you being in Huntsville is even closer to Mishty than I originally figured. That's good, as your situation, regarding restoration of electricity, is closer to Mishty's and more accurate than I first thought. Hopefully Mishty can rejoin us by the middle to end of this week.


----------



## Surlysomething (May 3, 2011)

I have my fingers crossed that electricity is the explanation.


Thanks for the updates, y'all.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 3, 2011)

She's alive!!!!

***I'm alive, and gotta say, someone(somewhere) has my back. lol Things will back to normal soon, well,as normal as can be considering. Thanks for all your thoughts dudes. &#9829; ***


----------



## Surlysomething (May 3, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> She's alive!!!!
> 
> ***I'm alive, and gotta say, someone(somewhere) has my back. lol Things will back to normal soon, well,as normal as can be considering. Thanks for all your thoughts dudes. &#9829; ***




YAY! That makes me so happy. I was worried about that girl.



Best thing i've heard all day.


----------



## Twilley (May 4, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> She's alive!!!!
> 
> ***I'm alive, and gotta say, someone(somewhere) has my back. lol Things will back to normal soon, well,as normal as can be considering. Thanks for all your thoughts dudes. &#9829; ***



Oh wow, awesome! I was worried!


----------

